# Ulm: Fischwilderer auf frischer Tat erwischt - direkt in Fischtreppe!



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2017)

Redaktionell







*Ulm: Fischwilderer auf frischer Tat erwischt - direkt in Fischtreppe!​*
*Besonders dreiste Schwarzfischer waren in Ulm unterwegs: 
Sie wurden in flagranti erwischt, als sie ins Kraftwerksgelände eingebrochen sind, um das direkt in der Fischtreppe zu wildern.*

Sowohl Südwestpresse (http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/polizeibericht/fischwilderer-am-donaukraftwerk-24073259.html) wie das Presseportal Blaulicht (https://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/110979/3786121) meldeten übereinstimmend, dass 4 Männer am Sonntag in das Gelände des Donaukraftwerks bei Donaustetten (Ulm) eingebrochen sind.

Dort hatten sie bis zum Eintreffen der Polizei bereits 200 Kilo Fisch aus den Stufen der Fischtreppe geholt - Aale und weitere Arten, hiess es.

4 Tatverdächtige wurden festgenommen, die Autos durchsucht, in denen bereits Fisch verstaut war.  

Weitere Ermittelungen würden laufen.

--------------------------------------------​
Da es in diesem Fall zum einen schon bei der Menge an Tätern wie Beute wohl fast schon im gewerblichen Bereich anzusiedeln ist, zudem Einbruch in ein Kraftwerk auch nicht ignoriert werden kann, ist zu hoffen, dass hier einmal Verfahren wegen Fischwilderei nicht eingestellt werden und vielleicht auch mal spürbare Strafe verhängt. 

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Ruttentretzer (14. November 2017)

*AW: Ulm: Fischwilderer auf frischer Tat erwischt - direkt in Fischtreppe!*

Hallo.
Man müsste die mal verfolgen, um zu sehen, wo die ihre Beute hinbringen.
Wer kauft denn die Fische? 
Gruß Ronni


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Ulm: Fischwilderer auf frischer Tat erwischt - direkt in Fischtreppe!*

Bei 4 Zentnern (und das wären ja noch mehr geworden, wenn die Polizei nicht gekommen wäre) ist jedenfalls nicht für Eigenverzehr..


----------



## Hering 58 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Ulm: Fischwilderer auf frischer Tat erwischt - direkt in Fischtreppe!*

Ob die einen Fischerei schein hatten?Aber ohne Worte hoffentlich kriegen die auch eine Strafe.


----------



## W-Lahn (14. November 2017)

*AW: Ulm: Fischwilderer auf frischer Tat erwischt - direkt in Fischtreppe!*



Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Man müsste die mal verfolgen, um zu sehen, wo die ihre Beute hinbringen.
> Wer kauft denn die Fische?
> Gruß Ronni



Vermutlich Besatz für ein Privatgewässer...Mich würde interessieren wie die Fische gefangen wurden? Netz? Angel? Gerissen? Strom?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. November 2017)

*AW: Ulm: Fischwilderer auf frischer Tat erwischt - direkt in Fischtreppe!*

Angel bestimmt nicht...


----------



## Sprantaler (14. November 2017)

*AW: Ulm: Fischwilderer auf frischer Tat erwischt - direkt in Fischtreppe!*

und hoffentlich ziehen die das durch mit Beschlagnahme der Geräte, Autos und Führerschein weg.....


----------



## aufe_und_obe (14. November 2017)

*AW: Ulm: Fischwilderer auf frischer Tat erwischt - direkt in Fischtreppe!*

Reicht meine Phantasie nicht? Kann sich ja eigentlich nur um E Fischerei handeln.
Ohne jetzt die Örtlichen Gegebenheiten zu kennen, aber mit Netz brauchst ja ewig, würde ich mal pauschal  behaupten.


----------



## silverfish (14. November 2017)

*AW: Ulm: Fischwilderer auf frischer Tat erwischt - direkt in Fischtreppe!*

Im günstigsten Fall brauchten sie nur Kescher !
Oder es gab dort in der Fischtreppe eine sogenannte Kontrollbox ,welche sie entleerten !


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Ulm: Fischwilderer auf frischer Tat erwischt - direkt in Fischtreppe!*

Gehe auch von Keschern oder Senken aus


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Ulm: Fischwilderer auf frischer Tat erwischt - direkt in Fischtreppe!*

Die haben lt Medienbericht mit *Keschern *200 kg Aale abgefischt!

siehe z. B.
http://www.schwaebische.de/region_a...derer-bei-Erbach-_arid,10769704_toid,228.html


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. November 2017)

*AW: Ulm: Fischwilderer auf frischer Tat erwischt - direkt in Fischtreppe!*

Dann haben die das aber nicht zum ersten mal gemacht..


----------



## pennfanatic (14. November 2017)

*AW: Ulm: Fischwilderer auf frischer Tat erwischt - direkt in Fischtreppe!*

Da kann ich nix zu sagen. Aber kriminelle gibt es überall!
Überall!
Auf je der ebene.


----------



## Ukel (14. November 2017)

*AW: Ulm: Fischwilderer auf frischer Tat erwischt - direkt in Fischtreppe!*

Da steht: 200 kg Aale und andere Fische....lässt natürlich Raum für Interpretation, inwieweit sich die 200 kg allein auf die Aale beziehen oder auf "Aale und andere Fische". Ich würde es eher auf den Gesamtfang beziehen, rein gefühlsmäßig.


----------



## Laichzeit (14. November 2017)

*AW: Ulm: Fischwilderer auf frischer Tat erwischt - direkt in Fischtreppe!*

Das ist ein ziemlich heftiger Fischzug und ich hätte im Traum nicht geglaubt, das sich solche Mengen an Aalen einfach am Fischpass und vor Allem in der Donau abgreifen lassen.
Der Besatz ist seit 1998 verboten, danach nur noch schwarz. Normalerweise folgen die Aale der stärksten Strömung durch die Turbine, nicht über den Fischpass, wenn im Herbst das Meer ruft.
Vielleicht wurde davor geködert, wie in der Blechtrommel?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Ulm: Fischwilderer auf frischer Tat erwischt - direkt in Fischtreppe!*

Waren ja nicht nur Aale, sondern Aale und andere Fische - das Verhältnis kennen wir nicht. 

Dass aber die Donau nach wie vor ein gutes Aalgewässer ist, zumindest in bestimmten Abschnitten, krieg ich von Franz immer wieder mit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Ulm: Fischwilderer auf frischer Tat erwischt - direkt in Fischtreppe!*

Weitere Infos dazu aus der Südwestpresse:
http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/ulm_neu_ulm/wilderer-fischen-200-kilogramm-aale-ab-24077397.html


----------



## hanzz (15. November 2017)

*AW: Ulm: Fischwilderer auf frischer Tat erwischt - direkt in Fischtreppe!*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Dann haben die das aber nicht zum ersten mal gemacht..


Aber nicht dort.
Laut Kraftwerksbetreiber wird da täglich der Turbinenschutz kontrolliert.


----------



## postmaster (15. November 2017)

*AW: Ulm: Fischwilderer auf frischer Tat erwischt - direkt in Fischtreppe!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weitere Infos dazu aus der Südwestpresse:
> http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/ulm_neu_ulm/wilderer-fischen-200-kilogramm-aale-ab-24077397.html



Hi Thomas,
vielen Dank für das Update. Auch mal interessant zu sehen, wie sowas möglich ist. Ich kann echt immer noch nur noch den Kopf schütteln. Scheint aber auch jemand mit Insiderwissen dabei gewesen zu sein (Verein oder Kraftwerk). 

Gruß


----------



## Ruttentretzer (15. November 2017)

*AW: Ulm: Fischwilderer auf frischer Tat erwischt - direkt in Fischtreppe!*

Hallo
Bei uns in Fürth an der Rednitz ist auch so ein Rechen vor der Turbine.Die Fische landen im Abfallbehälter, der auch eingezäunt ist.
Da sind die Ratten die Wilderer.

Gruß Ronni


----------



## Taxidermist (15. November 2017)

*AW: Ulm: Fischwilderer auf frischer Tat erwischt - direkt in Fischtreppe!*

200 Kg Fisch, die dort wohl täglich am Rechen hängen, ist mal eine Hausnummer!
Auch wenn dies bestimmt nicht Jahresdurchschnitt ist, weil jetzt z.B. die Aale abwandern und deshalb wahrscheinlich gehäuft dort hängen bleiben.
Eigentlich finde ich es nicht weiter schlimm, wenn diese Fische welche ansonsten wohl entsorgt würden, noch einen Abnehmer finden, der sie auch verwertet!
Nur werden diese Typen auch die Fische, welche in der Fischtreppe auf oder absteigen wollen, genau so mitnehmen und da keinen Unterschied machen?

Jürgen


----------



## -MW- (15. November 2017)

*AW: Ulm: Fischwilderer auf frischer Tat erwischt - direkt in Fischtreppe!*

Bestens....das die die geschnappt haben! Hoffe mal das dann ne schmerzhafte Strafe verhängt, und ohne Gnade zur Rechenschaft gezogen wird!!! 
 Und ich hoffe das legt sich auf deren Karma;  so viele Lebewesen zu töten-egal welche Fischart es ist.. unfucki**fassbar #d aber Realität:r


----------



## fishhawk (15. November 2017)

*AW: Ulm: Fischwilderer auf frischer Tat erwischt - direkt in Fischtreppe!*

Hallo,



> Und ich hoffe das legt sich auf deren Karma; so viele Lebewesen zu töten-egal welche Fischart es ist.



Du beziehst dich jetzt aber auf die Kraftweksbetreiber , oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## -MW- (16. November 2017)

*AW: Ulm: Fischwilderer auf frischer Tat erwischt - direkt in Fischtreppe!*

Nee. war schon auf die 4 "Wilderer" & deren Karma bezogen....die (Angler)Meinung zu Kraftwerksbetreibern wird ja wohl einstimmig(schlecht) sein


----------



## Deep Down (16. November 2017)

*AW: Ulm: Fischwilderer auf frischer Tat erwischt - direkt in Fischtreppe!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> 200 Kg Fisch, die dort wohl täglich am Rechen hängen, ist mal eine Hausnummer!
> ......



Wobei das der eigentliche Skandal ist! Wieviel verrecken dabei?

Und vor allem, wenn das das typische Verfahren ist.....wo sind die Verbände?:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Ulm: Fischwilderer auf frischer Tat erwischt - direkt in Fischtreppe!*

Komm, hör doch auf. 

die real existierenden Verbände sind für mich Irrtum oder Irrweg der anglerischen Evolution, ein Rückschritt in die Steinzeit naturschützender, organisierter Sport- und Angelfischerei  statt ehrlichen und anständigen, einfachen Angelns. 

Denen stehen doch solche Fischräuber am Ende vermutlich noch näher (weil ja wenigstens zur Verwertung..) als ein nachhaltig agierender Angler mit zurücksetzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Ulm: Fischwilderer auf frischer Tat erwischt - direkt in Fischtreppe!*



Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Hallo
> Bei uns in Fürth an der Rednitz ist auch so ein Rechen vor der Turbine.Die Fische landen im Abfallbehälter, der auch eingezäunt ist.
> Da sind die Ratten die Wilderer.
> 
> Gruß Ronni


Im Abfallbehälter? 
Ernsthaft?


----------



## JottU (17. November 2017)

*AW: Ulm: Fischwilderer auf frischer Tat erwischt - direkt in Fischtreppe!*

Hab ich an der Lahn auch paar mal gesehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Ulm: Fischwilderer auf frischer Tat erwischt - direkt in Fischtreppe!*

Solche Wilderer, oder dass da Fisch im Abfallbehälter landet?


----------



## JottU (17. November 2017)

*AW: Ulm: Fischwilderer auf frischer Tat erwischt - direkt in Fischtreppe!*

Das der Rechen automatisch gereinigt wurde, alles aufs Förderband und von dort in Container. Da war dann halt auch Fisch dabei. 
Für Ottonormalverbraucher nicht zu beobachten, aber wir haben da arbeitsbedingt direkt am Wehr / Einlauf fest gemacht.


----------

